# Ear Protection



## ted (Oct 22, 2011)

I've been trying to work out the best way to protect my ears while grouse hunting. I don't know about you guys, but I hunt with my ears a lot which means I can't leave regular plugs in or muffs on.

Right now, I hang a pair of banded earplugs (like this) around my neck and try to pop them in my ears before taking a shot. I rarely get the chance.

I've heard that electronic muffs can be good, but they're bulky and supposedly not as effective as some plugs. So, I'm thinking of seeing an audiologist to get custom plugs with valves like these.

Does anyone have experience hunting with custom-fit, valved plugs? If so, can you still hear long-distance calls, close-up clucks and other such grouse-y noises? If not, what ear pro do you use?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I do not hunt with plugs- I personally can/t concieve it but I understand how one might want to. 
Now saying that I lost most of my hearing in my left ear 2 weeks ago shooting an SKS with my son and I had plugs in. I am getting a pair of good head phones but I can't even have a hood up if I am hunting- too much I need to hear


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

They make the tactical plugs. One side prevents all sound and the other side you can hear until the shot goes off. There is a db that they close at but I don't know what it is. We used them in Iraq and Afghanistan. You can buy them at any hunting store. I would try them and they are not expensive either.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I use electronic muffs and they work great; I know that they make ear plug sized ones too but I'm too cheap. With the ear plug kind you'd still get stereo hearing.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Mavis- you hunt with them on correct?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Only thing that I've found that works, and you can stand to wear while actually walking around packing a gun, are these.

http://www.earplugstore.com/sonicvalveii.html

Looks like they've gone through a revision, or remodel, but still should work well.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Unless you have some problem with your ears that require special protection I just can't imagine you shooting enough rounds in any hunting situation to do any damage to your ears. I would think that wearing ear plugs while hunting would totally ruin any outdoor experience. 
I know it is a whole new world out there, but gee, ear plugs while hunting?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Try this, put an ear plug into the ear that is closest to the gun and leave the other ear open with no protection. I have found that the ear that catches the most grief is the one nearest the gun.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

LostLouisianian said:


> Try this, put an ear plug into the ear that is closest to the gun and leave the other ear open with no protection. I have found that the ear that catches the most grief is the one nearest the gun.


^ I would agree with this....


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> Try this, put an ear plug into the ear that is closest to the gun and leave the other ear open with no protection. I have found that the ear that catches the most grief is the one nearest the gun.


 I challenge you to do a search! If you are right handed, and do a lot of shooting without protection, your left ear WILL be more damaged. With cheek on the stock, your left ear bears more noise than the right ear. ALL loud noise damages the ears, you have NO tolerance to it. PERIOD! Ask this Air Force/rock music/ gun shooting/ driving with the window down on freeways how I know? I now protect a lot better than before.


----------



## ted (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Sounds like plenty have tried to deal with this problem themselves.



Packfish said:


> I can't even have a hood up if I am hunting- too much I need to hear


That's just it! I wonder if it's possible to hear all of the important stuff with something in your ear.



BPturkeys said:


> I just can't imagine you shooting enough rounds in any hunting situation to do any damage to your ears.





richardjb said:


> ALL loud noise damages the ears, you have NO tolerance to it. PERIOD!


Everything I've read is in line w/ richard's comment -- all loud noise hurts your hearing, but "impulse" noises (gunshots) are especially bad. I've met enough mostly-deaf hunters to scare me into using ear protection.

Plus, I'm not interested in giving the missus another reason to yell at me.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I have tried a few of the tactical ear plugs, and one like Fishrmn posted the link to. I have found that they do work so-so for hearing while hunting, and very effectively for protection, but they are all VERY uncomfortable when worn for long periods of time. I am at the point where I really want some SportEar custom fitted ones, but they cost $1000. Just too much to bite off. But I'll tell you this, you DO NOT want tenitis like I have. It's not pleasant. All it took was just a couple shots from the wrong gun, where my hearing was more or less perfect before.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I have Tinnitus along with 40% hearing loss in my left ear and 30% in the right The loss is mostly in the high and medium frquency ranges. I can't understand most of what the grandkids say.
Put your damned earplugs in!

.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> Unless you have some problem with your ears that require special protection I just can't imagine you shooting enough rounds in any hunting situation to do any damage to your ears. I would think that wearing ear plugs while hunting would totally ruin any outdoor experience.
> I know it is a whole new world out there, but gee, ear plugs while hunting?


Try duck hunting next to others in a blind. Your opinion will change.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Mavis- you hunt with them on correct?


Yes; upland game only where I'll be taking lots of shots or will have someone shooting next to me. I've suffered some hearing (not from shooting) loss and can't afford any more so I'm pretty cautious. Big game I don't, one shot here or there hasn't bothered me. Mine only have one mic for both ears so you can't tell what direction the sound is coming from but more expensive ones have a mike for each ear some claim they improve your hearing...
Something like this would be cool too bad it costs more than several of my cars...
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/ETYMOTIC-Electronic-Ear-Plugs-25D205?gclid=CLPwp-q62LkCFalcMgodRggAmg&cm_mmc=PPC:GooglePLA-_-Safety-_-Hearing%20Protection-_-25D205&ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=25D205&ef_id=UiipFgAAAZXSZAqI:20130919220007:s

Take it from some one who's lost a significant portion of my hearing; it's not worth it and it's frustrating to me and everyone I live / work with.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I have lost my hearing basically in my left ear- but I still could not hunt with ear plugs or head phones-


----------



## utahtim (Aug 29, 2012)

I use the corded plugs and take one out when I want to listen, it works ok


----------

